# How to vent this



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You can tie all together and exit with one vent, if you see no problems connecting them.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

andybuildz said:


> How would you run the vent and waste lines on this job I'm doing on my own house?
> Just downloaded some pic from my camera I took this afternoon of this job.
> Maybe someone here can tell me how I might run my waste lines and vent this.
> Where I cut open the wall on the left is in the shower stall I'm framing today. The floor joists under the shower to be.. are running right to left unlike the TJI's and its open and I have the joists only screwed in right now so I can move em' around (total access there and any heights I need to go up and down as well).Where the cut out is, is where I wanna run my main waste line down to the basement from the second floor in the picture. The waste lines will come from below the floor naturally. The cut out is for my hot and cold supply lines...which I will feed to the wide opening directly over the stairs.
> ...


I am not at all sure that I am straight on where everything is going, but regardless of where the fixtures are located, why is everyone talking as if each fixture must be individually vented? In my neck of the woods this entire bathroom would be vented from a single 1 1/2" wet vent which would extend vertically straight out of the roof from wherever the lavatory waste branched off of the riser. What code are you on and are your local code officials not allowing the use of a wet vent? It also sounds as if, though I could be mistaken, that you are possibly intending to extend your drainage piping horizontally past the flow of your most upstream fixture in order to turn it up in that dead space near the most exterior part of the room. If that is the case then this is a big no no. If you had a blockage one day and material backed up into that section of horizontal piping that is not washed by any fixture then it is entirely possible that even after you restore flow to the line that that material would still be in that section of piping resulting in the closing off of your vent. Also MD is correct about the height issue. I roughed in an attic bathroom for a remodeling contractor a couple of years ago who wound up having to move a shower stall about 6" because their was insufficeint clear floor space on one side.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

smellslike$tome said:


> Why is everyone talking as if each fixture must be individually vented?


Everyone? 

So far it has only been me, sorry if you don't understand why we do plumbing different here on the West Coast, (I don't know where you are), I had already said my way was baised on the UPC Code, here each fixture requires it's own vent.

Here min vent size is 2" for a toilet out the roof, studor vents are against code, wet vents are allowed here, and 1-1/2 vent serving all those fixture units is too small.

Just trying to help out here.


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Everyone?
> 
> So far it has only been me, sorry if you don't understand why we do plumbing different here on the West Coast, (I don't know where you are), I had already said my way was baised on the UPC Code, here each fixture requires it's own vent.
> 
> ...


Ron
I sort of thought venting the toilet and the sink on seperate vents would be the safest bet no matter if I had to or didn't have to do it...figured it can't hurt. I was justtrying to avoid it was all.
I don't want to do something thats gonna be trouble down the pike.
Looks like to me I'm going to have to get a plumber in here to advise me 
in person. I'lll just pay him for his time is all.
I told my plumber that I'm at the end of my budget...actyally beyond it but what else is newand that I might have to do a lot of it myself then call him in to finish it up for me.
Being a contractor I know what its like and I've never had a problem when a customer wanted to do that in a similar situation so...
I also know I'm no plumber although I have done quite a bit of plumbing. I just know what I do know and also know what I don't know at which point I ask the pro's....or wait'll I can affird it or figure it all out.
Wither way...thanks for trying to help me.
I'll let you know how it goes.
BTW...its not against code to use wet vents around here.
Thanks so much once again
andy


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

smellslike$tome said:


> I am not at all sure that I am straight on where everything is going, but regardless of where the fixtures are located, why is everyone talking as if each fixture must be individually vented? In my neck of the woods this entire bathroom would be vented from a single 1 1/2" wet vent which would extend vertically straight out of the roof from wherever the lavatory waste branched off of the riser. What code are you on and are your local code officials not allowing the use of a wet vent? It also sounds as if, though I could be mistaken, that you are possibly intending to extend your drainage piping horizontally past the flow of your most upstream fixture in order to turn it up in that dead space near the most exterior part of the room. If that is the case then this is a big no no. If you had a blockage one day and material backed up into that section of horizontal piping that is not washed by any fixture then it is entirely possible that even after you restore flow to the line that that material would still be in that section of piping resulting in the closing off of your vent. Also MD is correct about the height issue. I roughed in an attic bathroom for a remodeling contractor a couple of years ago who wound up having to move a shower stall about 6" because their was insufficeint clear floor space on one side.



smellslike$tome,
Thanks for trying to help..see my post above to Ron right before this one if you want....but in answer to your question statement 
>>>It also sounds as if, though I could be mistaken, that you are possibly intending to extend your drainage piping horizontally past the flow of your most upstream fixture in order to turn it up in that dead space near the most exterior part of the room.<<<<
Picture a "J".At the end of the long part of the J is where my drain will be turning up from the basement and where my shower stall will be (just beyond the elbow by 1 1/2' beyond the turn).
At one end of the short top part of the J is where my toilet will be and where I want to vent it out of the roof which is the low end of the roof.(The side of the room furthest away in the picture)
The other end of the short part of the J is my sink.
I wanted the J to be my drain b/c thats the exact configuration of the drain system. I thought to have the ends of the short part of the J to be pitched up higher sloping all the water down into the long end of the neck of the J which goes down the basement vetically then bends horizontally accross the floor joists in the basement to my main trap. I don't know if that helps or not. So I don't think the drain is a problem.....I don't think...right? Wet vents ARE allowed around here btw. Also just to reiterate...the floor joists in the bathroom I'm talking about are 16" wide TJI's I installed so I do have plenty of space...its pretty deep.
Its the venting I wasn't understanding completly...Hey...at least I'm not like some homeowner that just goes ahead and guesses then does it...lol.
Thanks again for your time and help
andy


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Everyone?
> 
> So far it has only been me, sorry if you don't understand why we do plumbing different here on the West Coast, (I don't know where you are), I had already said my way was baised on the UPC Code, here each fixture requires it's own vent.
> 
> ...


Same here Ron, min vent here is 2" period .However studors vents are permitted here but what i've seen that their being used to much , i've seen where no vents are going out throught the roof and being termiated in the ceiling with a studor vent, its a mechanical device that will fail in time. I was taught by an old timer when in dought vent it out !!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Hay tzzzz216

Thinking about that 1-1/2" wetvent to vent this entire bathroom worries me, lav drains are known to clog up do to all the hair and slim going down that line, I can vision the line slowing choking up the vent making the other drains starve for air, soon the toilet won't flush right, shower drain will begin gurgling do to lack of air, then the sewer gases begin to infiltrate into the room. Not good at all.

No offence smellslike$tome, but are you for real, using a 1-1/2" wetvent out the roof to vent this bathroom, this sounds like a code used when there was no codes.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Hay tzzzz216
> 
> Thinking about that 1-1/2" wetvent to vent this entire bathroom worries me, lav drains are known to clog up do to all the hair and slim going down that line, I can vision the line slowing choking up the vent making the other drains starve for air, soon the toilet won't flush right, shower drain will begin gurgling do to lack of air, then the sewer gases begin to infiltrate into the room. Not good at all.
> 
> No offence smellslike$tome, but are you for real, using a 1-1/2" wetvent out the roof to vent this bathroom, this sounds like a code used when there was no codes.


I think I have miscommunicated. I did in fact say "1 1/2" wet vent" but what I meant was the dry vent portion of the vent system which would extend from the point at which the wet vent begins up through the roof. 

Typically on something like this it would mean that the wet vent would begin at the lower hub of a 2x1.5x1.5 san tee with the lav waste arm coming in horizontally and the dry vent extending vertically from the top of the san tee. 

However, having reviewed the code in question (2003 IPC is used virtually everywhere in my area. Section 909.1,2, and 3 cover wet vents) I am not certain about the proper interpretation of 909.2. which says that "the dry vent shall be sized based on the largest required diameter of pipe within the wet vent system served by the dry vent". At first glance one might think that this is saying that the dry vent must be the same size as the largest diameter pipe in the wet vent system, however, it does not say "the same as" but "shall be sized based on the largest diameter of pipe within the wet vent system". When calculating the allowable vent size based on the dfus and the allowable developed length of the vent piping for the bathroom group being discussed, an 1.5" dry vent is more than adequate assuming this vent run will not exceed 150'. So what I believe they are refering to when they say "shall be sized based on ..." is "but in no case shall the diameter be less than 1/2 the diameter of the drain served or less than 1.25" (section 916.1 - size of stack vents and vent stacks)". In this case the largest diameter drainage piping would be 3" serving the water closet and everything downstream of the point that the water closet ties in. Therefore an 1.5" dry vent serving a 3" wet vent would comply with 916.1, table 916.1, and I believe 909.2. This is also why we no longer have to have at least one 3" vent exiting the roof as long as I respect my dfu and developed length limits which in residential housing is really never an issue.

I realize different codes govern different areas and seems we are probably operating out of different codes but if a single wet vent (even if he were to make it a 3") were allowable in Andys area it would be much easier and cheaper to install than individually venting each fixture. Please understand I meant no offense and accept my sincere apology if offense was taken.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

smellslike$tome said:


> Please understand I meant no offense and accept my sincere apology if offense was taken.


No offense taken here, I don't know the IPC code, don't really want to understand it, it appears the IPC is less restrictive then the UPC, no telling what other codes are out there, BOCA, 1 & 2 Family Dwelling Code, Local Codes ect... ect... 

I try to give advice via the UPC Code reasons for it being more restrictive, until someone can come along and set the record straight for a certain location, my post are only an insight on how I do things not intended to be followed unless the plumbing being installed is located in my area of the country.


----------

